# Fabricating Side Walls



## ferrari4756 (Dec 26, 2009)

Hey guys I'm thinking about making my own sidewalls for my Warn Plow. From warn theyre charging 65 bucks per sidewall which I think is pretty expensive for a cut piece of metal with 3 holes drilled in it. 

Now my question is, all a sidewall is is just a sheel of metal cut that screws into the holes on the side of the plow right? Like what should I take into consideration when making these? 

Am I missing anything, like why are they so expensive?

Thanks! 

BTW, my whole Warn plow setup came in and everything is assembled!!! Im mounting the winch tommorow and then I'm DONE. Thanks for all yuor help guys. I will be posting pictures soon.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

theyre so exspensive,because they pay theyre engineers to much would be my guess


----------



## BruteForce750 (Nov 20, 2009)

ferrari4756;941648 said:


> Hey guys I'm thinking about making my own sidewalls for my Warn Plow. From warn theyre charging 65 bucks per sidewall which I think is pretty expensive for a cut piece of metal with 3 holes drilled in it.
> 
> Now my question is, all a sidewall is is just a sheel of metal cut that screws into the holes on the side of the plow right? Like what should I take into consideration when making these?
> 
> ...


It really shouldn't be that hard pending you have the metal and a means to bend and drill through it.

Are you making two sides or just one?

Anyways, not sure where you got $65 from but if you go here: http://www.gowarn.com/prodDetail.aspx?partNo=WAR70880 you can purchase ONE sidewall for $40.95 for your 54" blade. That's really not that expensive for one. Plus use coupon code "survey" and save an additional $2.05 for a final price of *$38.90* and for my zipcode, it has free shipping as well!


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

You'd be much better off just buying one or two and bolting them on. Then again, you could try to make them and see first hand why they cost so much.


----------



## ferrari4756 (Dec 26, 2009)

Hey guys thanks for your responses and thanks for the link BruteForce. 

My dad owns an autobody shop so we have all the tools and metal to do the job. I know I will be able to do it, its just that I thought there was more to it than just a piece of metal (bcause of the price). I didnt know if the ones by warn do something fancy or something lol. 

Well thanks guys I'll let you know how it turns out. 

And BTW, theyre used for the preventing the snow from spillingn out of the sides and also to like "scoop" the snow from walls and stuff right?

Thanks again


----------



## BruteForce750 (Nov 20, 2009)

Yep that is basically correct. Now if you have the tapered blade, they won't work as efficiently if your trying for the "scoop" effect. The scoop effect only works so well from preventing spilling as eventually your pile becomes larger than the width and some spills over anyways.

They're best used individually on the side your not throwing the snow to. This allows the snow to slide off the blade and prevents the snow from over piling and still spilling out. 

Best of luck and take some pictures as you go!


----------



## ferrari4756 (Dec 26, 2009)

okay thanks guys ill let you know how they come out. Now should I leave them on when I plow just regular straight driveways? is there any reason why I wouldnt keep them on?

Thanks!


----------



## MRadke (Sep 25, 2009)

ferrari4756;946346 said:


> okay thanks guys ill let you know how they come out. Now should I leave them on when I plow just regular straight driveways? is there any reason why I wouldnt keep them on?
> 
> Thanks!


I had one on my county plow for a while and took it off. I couldn't get as close to walls to backdrag and it really reduced it to a one way plow. Because of the driveways that I plow, I need to be able to angle both directions effectively.


----------

